# Warning-CLICKBAIT!-Essential Purchase for anyone seriously interested in film music



## ed buller (Mar 3, 2021)

Jerry Goldsmith "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" Full Orchestral Score


Star Trek is one of Goldsmith’s most stunning, most awe-inspiring, and thematically rich scores. Every one of the 473 pages of orchestration reveal a mind that was able to create engaging music that perfectly suits the film.




omnimusicpublishing.com





best

ed


----------



## Ludwig (Mar 3, 2021)

If ever something was worth being clickbait...

Been waiting for this with great anticipation. Really excited to see it!


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 3, 2021)

WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


----------



## JohannesR (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


Overpriced? Taking into consideration A) the amount of man-hours it takes to engrave hundreds of hand-written pages, and B) how niche a product like this is (selling maybe 500 copies? IDK), I think the price is fair.

It's not like this is gonna sell like the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 3, 2021)

I went and listened to all the Omni stuff on offer. Hoooo-boy, imagine having some books this fun! 

Have to admit, the Elfman Batman and Silvestri BTTF get me hopping like a cartoon frog. Reading the stories of how complex such a publishing effort can be, meh, you pays your money, you gets your score. 

Way to go. It's a look inside the mind of genius, from authentic sources.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


Respectfully, You have absolutely no idea what went into making this score possible. None. OMNI is your basic mom & pop publishing house. The hoops and grief Tim and the peeps go through to get this made is frightening . I'm sorry but I think it's worth every fucking penny!

best

ed


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 3, 2021)

JohannesR said:


> Overpriced? Taking into consideration A) the amount of man-hours it takes to engrave hundreds of hand-written pages, and B) how niche a product like this is (selling maybe 500 copies? IDK), I think the price is fair.
> 
> It's not like this is gonna sell like the Harry Potter books.


Good for you, but I buy scores all the time from Sheet Music Plus, some by obscure composers and some not, and have never paid anything like that for large ensemble scores. But they are legit publishing companies and not one guy in his basement making copies so maybe that explains it.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a sizable score collection and also rent scores from around the world. $85 for a nearly 500 page engraved score from a composer with almost no other scores available is definitely not reasonable. It’s a steal. Downright cheap. I think I spent more than half that on a single John Williams cue: Finding Neverland. But I often spend 40 to 60 bucks for even a short work. 500 pages from JG for less than $100 is nearly a no brainer.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 3, 2021)

67$ shipping cost to Germany though :(.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Good for you, but I buy scores all the time from Sheet Music Plus, some by obscure composers and some not, and have never paid anything like that for large ensemble scores. But they are legit publishing companies and not one guy in his basement making copies so maybe that explains it.


So...perhaps you don't know what's involved. He isn't making copies in his basement. There are NO copies. This was a handwritten score. It doesn't exist in print form. It needs to be made. In a notation program. From a handwritten score.!!!!...this needs to be checked against what actually ended up in the film as many many fixes were made at the recording. In fact whole chunks were thrown out !...Robert Wise was NOT happy with what Jerry first wrote. It was a HUGE rush job. So once Tim has corrected what he has, He then compiles it against the film. Writing in ALL the cue points so we can read along an know exactly where we are...These appear in little boxes above the score....AND include the cues that where different for the CD..and the ones that were thrown out ! ( at least in some scores ). Also this is done AFTER spending 5 years begging the studio to let him do it. Then he has to pay them a big fee...upfront for a license to print. So he has to guess how many he will sell. And know that if he gets it wrong and sells out in a month he won't get to do more ( unless he thinks ahead ). 

So if you, like many on this forum , want to learn how a composer of Jerry Goldsmith class writes music TO picture here's your chance. For $85 ( 17 cents a frigging page !!!!!!!) you can look at every note, every sound, every harmonic and melodic choice made by one of the finest film composers ever....on a particularly challenging film , and learn how it's done. You can keep this forever. get it out and study it.....get inspired by it...it's yours...for $85. are you really telling me that it's overpriced....seriously ?????

that's crazy talk sir....just crazy talk !



I implore you...buy this !.......it's something you need. And if you DON'T realise that now...trust me you will fucking kick yourself in Ten years time when you come to your senses.

best

ed


----------



## bbunker (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Good for you, but I buy scores all the time from Sheet Music Plus, some by obscure composers and some not, and have never paid anything like that for large ensemble scores. But they are legit publishing companies and not one guy in his basement making copies so maybe that explains it.


I can see why it would make sense to come to the conclusion that you are, but there's a bit of an explanation that might show why those two markets are very different.

When a composer of concert music of any kind publishes some kind of full score on SMP, the real POINT of the publishing of that music is for it to be performed, so that the composer and the publisher get the juicy rental fees for the parts, and the BMI (or ASCAP, for THOSE people) performance royalties. The only reason that you can buy one of those scores at all is that it helps to get scores into the hands of people who might theoretically program the work, it costs them literally nothing to prepare because a conductor's score is included with any rental, and the publisher/composer (often the same entity) can make a little bit extra for virtually no investment of time or money.

For an engraved score to a film like Star Trek, literally every factor is different. There are no performance royalties for the engraver, and there are no rental fees because there are no parts to rent out. The studio has already gotten it's money (because of, you know - the film and all,) and has no interest in preparing any materials for study because that isn't their business. So 100% of the work in preparing, editing (monumental in itself, given the source materials) and distributing the scores has to be recouped just in those scores. All those things considered, I'm always astonished that the price is so low. Honestly I'm astonished that they can recoup on whatever it takes to convince Paramount/CBS to bother giving them the rights and to print the damn things.

I guess the TLDR is that two scores can have absurdly different market environments, and that the Omni thing is very very very unique. Beyond it being a full score of an entire film, which is already like a unicorn prancing on a narwhal. And really it is a steal at the price. Buy one. Or - wait a week so I can buy one and make sure they don't run out, and then buy one.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Good for you, but I buy scores all the time from Sheet Music Plus, some by obscure composers and some not, and have never paid anything like that for large ensemble scores. But they are legit publishing companies and not one guy in his basement making copies so maybe that explains it.


Name the scores you buy for such low prices on Sheet Music Plus. I'm looking at 
- Joseph Schwantner - And The Mountains Rising Nowhere" Full Score, *24 pages* - *$54.36
- *John Corigliano - Symphony No. 1, *132 pages - $50
- *George Crumb - Vox Balaenae, *15 pages - $43*

The list goes on forever (but I don't have the time to keep going). Are you possibly comparing public domain scores to non-public domain works? That's the only explanation I can profer.


----------



## JT (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


The last full orchestra score I engraved, I charged about $25 per page. A 473 page score would cost over $11,000. That's just engraving, no printing, no binding. At $85, Omni has to sell a lot of these just to break even. $85 is a bargain.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 3, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Jerry Goldsmith "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" Full Orchestral Score
> 
> 
> Star Trek is one of Goldsmith’s most stunning, most awe-inspiring, and thematically rich scores. Every one of the 473 pages of orchestration reveal a mind that was able to create engaging music that perfectly suits the film.
> ...


Not clickbait at all. Its an Instabuy! (bought it the second it came out) Its Jerry Goldsmith!!! And one of the most Iconic scores in history. And don't respond to clearly ignorant people on this forum.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

Eric G said:


> Not clickbait at all. Its an Instabuy! (bought it the second it came out) Its Jerry Goldsmith!!! And one of the most Iconic scores in history. And don't respond to clearly ignorant people on this forum.


Ed was far kinder and patient than I would have been. I wish Tim all the best on this release. I have Total Recall and The Matrix both of which are amazing resources and handsome books. 

hal Leonard charges $80 for a John Williams Signature full score SUITE not complete score so I’m not sure where the overpriced thing is coming from.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

ed buller said:


> So...perhaps you don't know what's involved. He isn't making copies in his basement. There are NO copies. This was a handwritten score. It doesn't exist in print form. It needs to be made. In a notation program. From a handwritten score.!!!!...this needs to be checked against what actually ended up in the film as many many fixes were made at the recording. In fact whole chunks were thrown out !...Robert Wise was NOT happy with what Jerry first wrote. It was a HUGE rush job. So once Tim has corrected what he has, He then compiles it against the film. Writing in ALL the cue points so we can read along an know exactly where we are...These appear in little boxes above the score....AND include the cues that where different for the CD..and the ones that were thrown out ! ( at least in some scores ). Also this is done AFTER spending 5 years begging the studio to let him do it. Then he has to pay them a big fee...upfront for a license to print. So he has to guess how many he will sell. And know that if he gets it wrong and sells out in a month he won't get to do more ( unless he thinks ahead ).
> 
> So if you, like many on this forum , want to learn how a composer of Jerry Goldsmith class writes music TO picture here's your chance. For $85 ( 17 cents a frigging page !!!!!!!) you can look at every note, every sound, every harmonic and melodic choice made by one of the finest film composers ever....on a particularly challenging film , and learn how it's done. You can keep this forever. get it out and study it.....get inspired by it...it's yours...for $85. are you really telling me that it's overpriced....seriously ?????
> 
> ...



You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Good for you, but I buy scores all the time from Sheet Music Plus, some by obscure composers and some not, and have never paid anything like that for large ensemble scores. But they are legit publishing companies and not one guy in his basement making copies so maybe that explains it.


It's ok. You probably don't realize how rare (legit) film score sheet music is.

Film scores were not designed to be played in a concert hall time and time again... that is why authentic concert scores are so rare.

In fact, many times (back in the day), the music was literally written on paper for the session - and handed to the players in real time. They do the recording, and 'boom', job done. 

So it's really difficult to find scores from this era. For my part, I'm happy someone took the time to put this together. It's easily worth $75, or even 10x that (if you think Jerry Goldsmith was a worthy composer).

Cheers


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 3, 2021)

I think some around here think this is a hollywood movie music forum or a movie music forum ( it's not ) and that hollywood music and star wars/star trek in particular is the musical artistic achievement of the century, and that I'd want to fork out big bucks like this is Rite of Spring or some concert work masterpiece of the last 100 years. It's not and never will be. We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents. If that's your gig, great, but worth noting that not everyone around here is going to want to BUY THIS BOOK or other clickbait posts. This forum really needs a Hollywood Movie Music subforum for this.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents. If that's your gig, great...


I'm pretty sure Jerry G wasn't targeting prepubescents. But of course you are entitled to your opinion. It is the internet after all.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> I think some around here think this is a hollywood movie music forum or a movie music forum ( it's not ) and that hollywood music and star wars/star trek in particular is the musical artistic achievement of the century, and that I'd want to fork out big bucks like this is Rite of Spring or some concert work masterpiece of the last 100 years. It's not and never will be. We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents. If that's your gig, great, but worth noting that not everyone around here is going to want to BUY THIS BOOK or other clickbait posts. This forum really needs a Hollywood Movie Music subforum for this.


I stand corrected

best

e


----------



## chillbot (Mar 3, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I stand corrected


Classy response.

This guy @joebaggan is clearly a bit of a prick and doesn't know how to "read the room" as MikeG likes to say. And obviously this is not overpriced for what it is. Normally I would say why the heck do you need to butt in on someone else's thread and voice your displeasure for no reason... if you think it's too expensive don't buy it and move on, easy. But... THE THREAD TITLE.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

Star Trek The Motion Picture is 41 now. The fact that this title sold out in one day shows the value that many people see in this music.

there are two deeply analytic books on Planet of the Apes (the score, now over half a century old) in terms of the tone rows Goldsmith used and the intricate architecture he employed.

To dismiss the artistic impact of one of the giants of film music isn’t just ignorant, it’s flat out disrespectful.


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 3, 2021)

Damn, sold out already. Sheesh!


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


Huh? This is what scores cost. I was thrilled when I got the full original Star Wars on sale for $75. If what one of us can produce is overpriced, then let's shut down the site, sell the gear and move on.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> I think some around here think this is a hollywood movie music forum or a movie music forum ( it's not ) and that hollywood music and star wars/star trek in particular is the musical artistic achievement of the century, and that I'd want to fork out big bucks like this is Rite of Spring or some concert work masterpiece of the last 100 years. It's not and never will be. We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents. If that's your gig, great, but worth noting that not everyone around here is going to want to BUY THIS BOOK or other clickbait posts. This forum really needs a Hollywood Movie Music subforum for this.


Just under 100% of my score collection is from Classical orchestral literature. Film scores generally aren’t available in any case which - as with all rare goods - would tend to make them far more expensive. People are simply pointing out that $85 for a 500 page score of almost any kind (let alone a score in hi demand by a certain group of genre enthusiasts) is not expensive but actually inexpensive (opposite your initial argument.)

So the financial argument is less about film music than it is about the production of a large score for a limited market - from a composer who’s work is simply not available - yet in high demand.

There are countless enthusiastic and even hyperbolic posts here regarding all things, Gaming, Notation, Synths, Instruments, Samples and on and on. We all ignore them on a daily basis while looking in on our interests. Join in in that way if you don’t want to join in in another.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 3, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I went and listened to all the Omni stuff on offer. Hoooo-boy, imagine having some books this fun!
> 
> Have to admit, the Elfman Batman and Silvestri BTTF get me hopping like a cartoon frog. Reading the stories of how complex such a publishing effort can be, meh, you pays your money, you gets your score.
> 
> Way to go. It's a look inside the mind of genius, from authentic sources.


I just started copying Silvestri BTTF Tonight. Now, this! Cool.


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 3, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> I think some around here think this is a hollywood movie music forum or a movie music forum ( it's not ) and that hollywood music and star wars/star trek in particular is the musical artistic achievement of the century, and that I'd want to fork out big bucks like this is Rite of Spring or some concert work masterpiece of the last 100 years. It's not and never will be. We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents.


sorry, but I think this is just plain prepubescent ***

I just listend to a random track of Star Trek and instantly got kicked back to 2020 and connected to the Queens Gambit main motive (the rhythm) .. *surpriise*, these things get reused over time .. stand on the shoulder of giants


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2021)

Seems relevant


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 4, 2021)

The thing I can't understand is how is possible that the shipment cost is more expensive than the book itself.


----------



## funnybear (Mar 4, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> The thing I can't understand is how is possible that the shipment cost is more expensive than the book itself.


I agree, they should really price the score north of $500 so the shipping charge is much less compared to the cost of the score.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 4, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> I think some around here think this is a hollywood movie music forum or a movie music forum ( it's not ) and that hollywood music and star wars/star trek in particular is the musical artistic achievement of the century, and that I'd want to fork out big bucks like this is Rite of Spring or some concert work masterpiece of the last 100 years. It's not and never will be. We're talking mainstream hollywood schlockfests originally targeted to prepubescents. If that's your gig, great, but worth noting that not everyone around here is going to want to BUY THIS BOOK or other clickbait posts. This forum really needs a Hollywood Movie Music subforum for this.


Man, you are out of line.
Too much pride and anger...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Jerry Goldsmith "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" Full Orchestral Score
> 
> 
> Star Trek is one of Goldsmith’s most stunning, most awe-inspiring, and thematically rich scores. Every one of the 473 pages of orchestration reveal a mind that was able to create engaging music that perfectly suits the film.
> ...



They charge a lot for their scores, but I am seriously thinking about getting this one, its one of my favorite all time scores.


----------



## Gil (Mar 4, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> there are two deeply analytic books on Planet of the Apes (the score, now over half a century old) in terms of the tone rows Goldsmith used and the intricate architecture he employed.


Hello @dcoscina,
Do you have references of these 2 books please?
Thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Mar 4, 2021)

I only know of this one. I have it....it's deep

best

e


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

There are some white papers out there that get into the music of Star Trek, including a lot by Goldsmith. I'll try to find it


----------



## ed buller (Mar 4, 2021)

This is well worth a read.

best

ed


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

yep, that's one of them and agree. There is another one...stay tuned


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

The Musical Conventions of Star Trek - A Search for Musical Syntax in Science Fiction


The music of science fiction. Why did it become to sound the way it does and how does the musical mechanisms work? How are space, the extraordinary, the fantastic and the outer-worldly depicted in western science fiction filmography? This thesis



www.academia.edu


----------



## robgb (Mar 4, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> WARNING - Ridiculously overpriced score! No thanks!


Considering the price of your average hardback book, I don't think it's too outrageous. And I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I only know of this one. I have it....it's deep
> 
> best
> 
> e


Yes there are two editions. The second has music from Goldsmith’s Escape as well.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2021)

This was written five decades ago and it still sounds fresh and is a stunning tour de force.


----------



## Gene Pool (Mar 4, 2021)

Pricing on anything should ideally reflect what the market will bear. Selling out in a few hours indicates this one could actually be underpriced.

Midsize non-PD scores can get a little pricey:

Ginastera's _Harp Concerto_, 100+ pages on 9 x 12 was $95.00. The B&H study version is barely larger than a post card, too small to read, and it's $45.00

Aho's _Symphony No. 10_, 200+ pages on 10 x 14 was nearly $200.

Carter's _8 Pieces for 4 Timpani_ worked out to about $1 per 9 x 12 page, and that's just one instrument.

When unsubsidized, the market sets the prices.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 4, 2021)

Now that I've schlorped, gulped, from the cask of Amontillado....

I like this kind of music.

What's the 411 on how to purchase film scores and get Williams' Superman, for instance, or Goldsmith's Alien?

Just a student.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Now that I've schlorped, gulped, from the cask of Amontillado....
> 
> I like this kind of music.
> 
> ...


Williams Superman will never see the light of day except the March and Love Theme both which are available through Hal Leonard Signature Editions. Alien might be something one of the three score publishers might be working to get the rights to.


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 4, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Williams Superman will never see the light of day except the March and Love Theme


I'm curious why that is so. Is Williams just generally uninterested in publishing these scores, other than the few that are out there? Or some other issue?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> I'm curious why that is so. Is Williams just generally uninterested in publishing these scores, other than the few that are out there? Or some other issue?


From what I’ve heard, Hal Leonard has exclusive publishing rights to Williams work. And those are only concert versions. Seems that Williams is protective of his original scores. Who knows why?


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 6, 2021)

Expensive-ish but worth it. I’ve ordered it (to the U.K.). Shows back-ordered so might have a bit of a wait. Shipping charges are BS.


----------



## stixman (Mar 6, 2021)

Omni are on the ball it’s on its way to me should have it on Monday...so excited as it is my first printed score which will join my treasured copy of the vinyl. The true value is far above the cost imo.


----------



## Gil (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello,
For information, I ordered the book from France and had to pay the import duty/tax (46,50 €).
Gil.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 8, 2021)

Just had to buy a copy of the soundtrack on CD (first time I've used one of those in a while!) as it seems to be the only way to get it in the UK?


----------



## dgburns (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> From what I’ve heard, Hal Leonard has exclusive publishing rights to Williams work. And those are only concert versions. Seems that Williams is protective of his original scores. Who knows why?


Could also be he just doesn‘t need the money, and doesn’t have an interest.

Just want to also point out, I took a ‘quick’ listen to the Star Trek theme, the one where they first come and see the ship, and it’s deep. It has levels of architecture - very advanced craft. ( do I really need to add IMHO, or is it not obvious?)

The prepubescents never had it so good.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Williams Superman will never see the light of day except the March and Love Theme both which are available through Hal Leonard Signature Editions. Alien might be something one of the three score publishers might be working to get the rights to.





dcoscina said:


> Williams Superman will never see the light of day except the March and Love Theme both which are available through Hal Leonard Signature Editions. Alien might be something one of the three score publishers might be working to get the rights to.


Gotta be honest. The Williams Superman theme is ‘referenced‘ directly from Korngold. Like a carbon copy, minus the enhanced percussion. Just sayin’

I can source the references if need be. Hopefully I don’t. I really can’t recall the actual Korngold cue at the moment. But it was obvious, both to me and the room of ‘composers’ in Toronto at the screen composer guild seminar.

Note for Note


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Could also be he just doesn‘t need the money, and doesn’t have an interest.
> 
> Just want to also point out, I took a ‘quick’ listen to the Star Trek theme, the one where they first come and see the ship, and it’s deep. It has levels of architecture - very advanced craft. ( do I really need to add IMHO, or is Gotta be honest. The Williams Superman theme is ‘referenced‘ directly from Korngold. Like a carbon copy, minus the enhanced percussion. Just sayin’





dgburns said:


> I can source the references if need be. Hopefully I don’t. I really can’t recall the actual Korngold cue at the moment. But it was obvious, both to me and the room of ‘composers’ in Toronto at the screen composer guild seminar.
> 
> Note for Note


Do you mean the second part of The King’s Row theme? It’s a fleeting moment where both themes basically move to the 7th. But where Korngold moves down a major 2nd, Williams moves to the third.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> you mean the second part of The King’s Row theme (which pseudo academics have also accused Williams of plagiarizing for Star Wars)? It’s a fleeting moment where both themes basically the move to the 7th. But where Korngold moves down a major 2nd, Williams moves to the third. It’s not even scored the same.
> 
> I can also name a gazillion composers who ripped off the minor third from Beethoven’s fifth since we are getting stuck on simple intervallic relationships here...


It’s not. But I’m not sure I want to go down this path. I heard two cuts at the seminar, one Korngold, the other, the Williams basic Superman theme, and they were IDENTICAL. I was actually taken back.
You know, I’m a Williams fanboy, so I chalked it up to temp love syndrome. I’ve done my share of temp chasing, so I’m not throwing the first stone.
peace out bro


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

dgburns said:


> It’s not. But I’m not sure I want to go down this path. I heard two cuts at the seminar, one Korngold, the other, the Williams basic Superman theme, and they were IDENTICAL. I was actually taken back.
> You know, I’m a Williams fanboy, so I chalked it up to temp love syndrome. I’ve done my share of temp chasing, so I’m not throwing the first stone.
> peace out bro


Sorry didn’t mean to jump down your throat. It’s just that I know the Korngold very well and Superman is one of the best scores ever written. Given we are all navigating within a fairly restricted system of notes (in the equal tempered system and also in a diatonic framework) its natural to hear similarities. I find the Love Theme with its nod to Death and Transfiguration more obvious or even the Also Sprach reference in Krypton. 

then again I found a section from The Clothes Thieves from POtA lifted from Stravinsky’s Symphony in Three Movements and parts of Freud very similar to Bartok’s Music for Strings... I think it’s unavoidable especially when film composers are asked to write as much as they do in the time frame they are given.


----------



## iaink (Mar 8, 2021)

dgburns said:


> It’s not. But I’m not sure I want to go down this path. I heard two cuts at the seminar, one Korngold, the other, the Williams basic Superman theme, and they were IDENTICAL. I was actually taken back.
> You know, I’m a Williams fanboy, so I chalked it up to temp love syndrome. I’ve done my share of temp chasing, so I’m not throwing the first stone.
> peace out bro


Are you thinking of The Sea Hawk?


----------



## Kery Michael (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> This was written five decades ago and it still sounds fresh and is a stunning tour de force.



Nice! Thanks for sharing. Learning about Goldsmith here.

Very creative, it even sounds like he’s using kitchen appliances as instruments at times.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 8, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing. Learning about Goldsmith here.
> 
> Very creative, it even sounds like he’s using kitchen appliances as instruments at times.


Mixing Bowls !
e


----------



## Catsimus (Mar 17, 2021)

For anyone who's ordered this or any book from Omni, could I ask for a weird favor? Can you check how much the package weighs? Shipping costs to Jordan are insane ($90.47 for priority express or $72.95 for priority) so I'm considering using a freight forwarder that charges by weight.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 17, 2021)

i paid around 50$ to austria/europe...will get it by tommorow i think...


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 17, 2021)

Catsimus said:


> For anyone who's ordered this or any book from Omni, could I ask for a weird favor? Can you check how much the package weighs? Shipping costs to Jordan are insane ($90.47 for priority express or $72.95 for priority) so I'm considering using a freight forwarder that charges by weight.


I put it in my cart to see how much shipping would be to Arizona, and it came up at $48.19 and I did a double-take. Then I realized they preselected "Priority Mail Express" for me which is overnight shipping, and they make that the top radio button choice. THEN, below that, they start listing the options. $4.87 for Media Mail, $12.51 for Priority Mail, both of which are the expected costs. Then they throw in "DHL Domestic Express: $76.67". What is that? We don't use that normally in the USA, not even seen that offered in anything else I've ordered, except from overseas. THEN, at checkout (which I didn't do), they don't collect sales tax in AZ which is a mandatory law now.

None of that seems like a big deal but it raises serious doubts about integrity of this place. Is there no other vendor to get these books from? WalMart just opened a store a mile south of where the Mars Rover landed, maybe they carry it.


----------



## Catsimus (Mar 17, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I put it in my cart to see how much shipping would be to Arizona, and it came up at $48.19 and I did a double-take. Then I realized they preselected "Priority Mail Express" for me which is overnight shipping, and they make that the top radio button choice. THEN, below that, they start listing the options. $4.87 for Media Mail, $12.51 for Priority Mail, both of which are the expected costs. Then they throw in "DHL Domestic Express: $76.67". What is that? We don't use that normally in the USA, not even seen that offered in anything else I've ordered, except from overseas. THEN, at checkout (which I didn't do), they don't collect sales tax in AZ which is a mandatory law now.
> 
> None of that seems like a big deal but it raises serious doubts about integrity of this place. Is there no other vendor to get these books from? WalMart just opened a store a mile south of where the Mars Rover landed, maybe they carry it.


That all sounds like software issues, not really indicative of the shop's integrity IMHO. Delivery options are sorted descending instead of ascending, and the payment gateway didn't update for tax. 

As for other vendors, these books are published by this store, so I'm guessing no


----------



## iaink (Mar 17, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I put it in my cart to see how much shipping would be to Arizona, and it came up at $48.19 and I did a double-take. Then I realized they preselected "Priority Mail Express" for me which is overnight shipping, and they make that the top radio button choice. THEN, below that, they start listing the options. $4.87 for Media Mail, $12.51 for Priority Mail, both of which are the expected costs. Then they throw in "DHL Domestic Express: $76.67". What is that? We don't use that normally in the USA, not even seen that offered in anything else I've ordered, except from overseas. THEN, at checkout (which I didn't do), they don't collect sales tax in AZ which is a mandatory law now.
> 
> None of that seems like a big deal but it raises serious doubts about integrity of this place. Is there no other vendor to get these books from? WalMart just opened a store a mile south of where the Mars Rover landed, maybe they carry it.


When you check out you can select the shipping you want. I used USPS for ~$4 and it only took a couple of days to get to Miami. I have bought a number of books from Omni before, never with any problem. The founder is well respected in the industry.

Also, if you buy something online from another state, and the vendor does not have a nexus in Arizona, it would be up to you to file and pay the sales tax.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 18, 2021)

iaink said:


> When you check out you can select the shipping you want. I used USPS for ~$4 and it only took a couple of days to get to Miami. I have bought a number of books from Omni before, never with any problem. The founder is well respected in the industry.
> 
> Also, if you buy something online from another state, and the vendor does not have a nexus in Arizona, it would be up to you to file and pay the sales tax.


Well, that's good to hear regarding delivery.

In AZ, sales tax does work differently. I have to collect it for my photo biz. It's the responsibility of the _vendor _to collect. Naturally AZ puts the "Use Tax" thing on our income tax forms, but that's expected to grab whatever they can. By law residents in AZ don't owe that. It's not a sales tax, it's actually a "Transaction Privilege Tax" that's up to the vendors to collect, and I pay AZ $50 a year to have the privilege to collect that from my customers for them, lol. And I do. Now that the Feds have mandated that out-of-state sales are not exempt but must follow the laws of the State, it's up to vendors from any state to collect AZ tax if we buy online. Even what I sell on eBay... eBay collects it from the buyer who could be in Dubuque, Iowa, and sends the tax to AZ. Amazing stuff.

I paid $150 for 30 minutes with a CPA Lawyer to get this info. It's rather bizarre the way we do it, and, to be honest, I was being a bit judgmental on Omni because unless they spend weeks contacting every state, how would they know this? Nonetheless, the "only have to pay if there's a B&M location within the state" is gone goodbye. It was one of the things that Obama set in motion in early 2016 before he left office. I get it, states lose income if we order from a NY superstore, etc.

I'm pretty sure that answer was way longer than you wanted to get.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 19, 2021)

Mine arrived in the UK yesterday 13 days after order (it was on Backorder when I made the order). I choose the cheapest DHL shipping method and didn't get any import or VAT charges when it hit the UK. Wednesday it was shipped from CA and 30 hours later I was leafing through it....it is very good. Spiral binding would have made more sense for me but imagine it would have been hard for so many pages.


----------



## I like music (Mar 19, 2021)

My friend forwarded it to me via UK's Royal Mail. The postman left it OUTSIDE THE HOUSE ON THE FLOOR. If I had spotted it an hour or two later, the rain would have gobbled most of the pages up.


----------



## I like music (Mar 19, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> if you think Jerry Goldsmith was a worthy composer


You mean there are people who think he isn't a worthy composer?!?!??!

Please point me in their direction.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 19, 2021)

Problem today is that people know the price of everything and the value of nothing.

I bought this score the minute I found out it had been released. It cost about £ 100 or so ($ 133.00) shipped by the lowest cost method. 

Whilst I did make a joke about the shipping cost, the value of what can be learned from the study of this score makes this an absolute bargain to me, and I'm not even much of a Star Trek fan.

I'd love to see some John Barry scores, but they seem to be even more of a no-go zone.....


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 29, 2021)

The book arrived about a week ago and it has been so rewarding to dive into it! Worth every penny!

By the way, what do you think the electric bass flute was? Is it just a regular bass flute recorded in a booth with a regular close mic, or was it a special instrument?

Also, naïve question: The organ is notated in ways that I cannot understand. For one thing it shows the dynamics of e.g., the pedals gradually increasing or diminishing. Surely that isn't possible other than possible gradually changing the stops but it seems like the stops remain the same. Also, I saw a portamento in the bass pedals. Is that supposed to be interpreted as a gliss?


----------



## olilo (Mar 29, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> For one thing it shows the dynamics of e.g., the pedals gradually increasing or diminishing. Surely that isn't possible other than possible gradually changing the stops (...)


Depends on the organ. Some have a swell box that can be gradually opened or closed with a pedal to control the volume.


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 29, 2021)

olilo said:


> Depends on the organ. Some have a swell box that can be gradually opened or closed with a pedal to control the volume.


You are right, but the organ I’ve played only has the swell function for one of the manuals (the one called the swell manual fittingly enough) and not on the pedals. Unless I am mistaken, the score calls for swells on the bass pedals.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 3, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I went and listened to all the Omni stuff on offer. Hoooo-boy, imagine having some books this fun!
> 
> Have to admit, the Elfman Batman and Silvestri BTTF get me hopping like a cartoon frog. Reading the stories of how complex such a publishing effort can be, meh, you pays your money, you gets your score.
> 
> Way to go. It's a look inside the mind of genius, from authentic sources.


I got so excited when I read your post about the BTTF full score being available. I’ve been searching for this for about 15 years.

But then I went to their website and it says it’s *Available in North America only! *Oh my broken heart 💔


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 4, 2021)

I asked a couple of years ago, but there were no volunteers sadly.....


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 4, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I asked a couple of years ago, but there were no volunteers sadly.....


Oh dear. :(

I’m just wondering if this service would work…





__





Buy from US ship to United Kingdom | Free US Address






www.shipito.com





Anyone tried it?


----------



## handz (Oct 4, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Make a thread asking if someone in N. America will buy it for you and ship it to you. I’m sure something can be worked out.


Exactly, I'm sure someone here will help you out. And will enjoy browsing through it for free for a while :D


----------



## Markrs (Oct 4, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Oh dear. :(
> 
> I’m just wondering if this service would work…
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good and their shipito shipping with tracking is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 4, 2021)

I loved the score to this. Would I buy this? IDK my shelves are full LOL. That opening scene and music with the Klingons WOW.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 4, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Damn, sold out already. Sheesh!


Sorry to necro, but how can this be the case?

I understand that the act of transcribing such deeply layered music would be quite a task, but surely once that legwork is done it would be easy enough to have copies made by a publishing company, if the demand really is that high?

Or are you saying he was he sold out merely for his first 'batch'? Help me understand this _*scratches head like monkey*_

Cheers


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 4, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> Sorry to necro, but how can this be the case?
> 
> I understand that the act of transcribing such deeply layered music would be quite a task, but surely once that legwork is done it would be easy enough to have copies made by a publishing company, if the demand really is that high?
> 
> ...


Dunno, at the time I posted that in May, it was sold out. Good news is it's available now.


----------

